# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  فانون كرة القدم الدولي

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قانون كرة القدم الدولي  

مادة (1) ميدان اللعب:  
الأبعاد:  
يجب أن يكون ميدان اللعب مستطيلاً. أن طول خط التماس يجب أن يكون أكبر من طول خط المرمى.  
الطـول: الحد الأدنى 90م (100 ياردة) – الحد الأقصى 120م (130 ياردة) .  
العرض: الحد الأدنى 45م ( 50 ياردة ) – الحد الأقصى 90م (100 ياردة).  

في المباريات الدولية:  
الطـول: الحد الأدنى 100م (110 ياردة) – الحد الأقصى 110م (120 ياردة)  
العرض: الحد الأدنى 64م (70 ياردة ) – الحد الأقصى 75م (80 ياردة) .  

تخطيط ميدان اللعب:  
يتم تحديد ميدان اللعب بخطوط، وتدخل هذه الخطوط ضمن مساحة المناطق التي تحددها ويسمى الخطان الطويلان بخطي التماس والقصيران بخطي المرمي ولا يزيد عرض كافة الخطوط عن (12) سم (5) بوصة.  
ينقسم ميدان اللعب إلى نصفين بواسطة خط المنتصف وتحدد علامة المنتصف منتصف الخـط ويتم رسم دائرة نصف قطرها 15ر19م (10 ياردة) حول علامة منتصف الملعب.  

منطقة المرمى:  
يتمم تحديد منطقتي المرمي عند كل من نهايتي ميدان اللعب على النحو التالي:  
يرسم خطان عموديان بزاوية قائمة على خط المرمي على مسافة 5,5م (6 ياردة) من الحافة الداخلية لقائمي المرمي ويمتد هذان الخطان داخل ميدان اللعب على مسافة 5،5م (6 ياردة) ثم يوصلان بخط مواز لخط المرمى.  
أن المساحة المحدودة بهذه الخطوط وخط المرمي هي منطقة المرمى.  

منطقة الجزاء:  
يتم تحديد منطقة الجزاء عند كل من نهايتي ميدان اللعب على النحو التالي:  
يـرسـم خـطـان عـمـوديـان بـزاويـة قـائـمـة عـلـى خـط المرمي عـلـى مـسـافـة 5،16م (18 يـاردة) مـن الـحـافـة الـداخـلـيـة لقائمي الـمـرمـي ويـمـتـد هـذان الخطآن داخـل مـيـدان اللـعـب عـلـى مـسـافـة 5،16م (18 ياردة) ثـم يـوصـلان بـخـط مـواز لـخـط المرمى.  
أن الـمـنـطـقـة الـمـحـدودة بـهـذه الخطوط وخط المرمي هي منطقة الجزاء.  
وفـي داخـل كـل من منطقتي الجزاء، توضع علامة الجزاء على مسافة 11م (12 ياردة) من نقطة منتصف المرمي وذلك ما بين قائمي المرمي وعلى بعد متساو عنهما.  
ويتم رسم قوس من دائرة نصف قطرها 15،9م (10 ياردة) من كل علامة ركلة جزاء وذلك خارج منطقة الجزاء.  

قوائم الراية الركنية:  
يـوضـع قـائـم الـرايـة الـركـنـيـة بـارتـفـاع لا يـقـل عـن 5ر1م (5 قدم) بـحـيـث يـحمل راية ولا يكون له رأس مدبب وذلك عند كل منطقة ركنية.  
يـجـوز وضـع قـوائـم رايـات مـمـاثـلـة عـنـد كـل مـن نـهـايتي خـط منتصف الملعب وذلك على بعد لا يقل عن 1م (ياردة واحدة) خارج خط التماس.  

قوس المنطقة الركنية:  
ترسم ربع دائرة نصف قطرها 1م (ياردة واحدة) من قائم كل راية ركنية داخل ميدان اللعب.  

المرميان:  
يجب وضع المرميين على مركز ( منتصف ) كل من خطي المرمى.  
ويجب أن يتكونا من قائمين رأسيين مثبتين على مسافتين متساويتين من قوائم الراية الركنية ويتصلان من أعلى بواسطة عارضة أفقية.  
تكون المسافة ما بين القائمين 32ر7م (8 ياردة) ويكون الارتفاع ما بين الحافة السفلية للعارضة والأرض 44ر2م (8 قدم).  
يـكـون عرض وسمك قائمي المرمي والعارضة متماثلاً والذي لا يزيد عن (12) سم (5) بوصة وتكون خطوط المرمي من نفس عرض وسمك قائمي المرمي والعارضة.  
يمكن تثبيت شباك بالمرميين والأرض خلف المرمي بشرط أن تكون الشباك مثبتة بأحكام وبشكل لا يعيق حارس المرمى.  
يجب أن تكون قوائم المرمى والعارضتين باللون الأبيض.  

السلامة:  
يـجـب أن يكون المرميان مثبتان بأحكام بالأرض. يجوز استخدام مرميين متحركين ( من النوع القابل للنقل فقط في حالة كونهما يلبيان هذا المطلب الخاص بالسلامة.  

قرارات المجلس الدولي التشريعي:  
القرار (1) : إذا نـزعـت الـعـارضـة أو كـسـرت يـوقـف اللـعـب حـتـى يـتـم إصـلاح الـعـارضـة أو إعـادة وضـعـهـا سـليمة في مكانها .  
إذا تعذر إصلاح العارضة يتم إلغاء المباراة.  
لا يسمح باستخدام الحبل بدلاً من العارضة.  
إذا أمكن إصلاح العارضة يتم استئناف اللعب بإسقاط الكرة في المكان الذي كانت فيه عندما أوقف اللعب.  
القرار (2) : يـجـب أن تـصـنـع قـوائـم الـمـرمـيـيـن والـعـارضـتـيـن مـن الـخـشـب أو الـمـعـدن أو أي مادة أخـرى معتمدة ويجوز أن تكون مريعة أو مستطيبة أو مستديرة أو نـصف مستديرة أو بيضاوية الشكل ويجب أن لا تشكل خطراً على اللاعبين .  
القرار (3) : لا يـسـمـح بـأي شـكـل مـن أشـكـال الدعاية سواء كان حقيقياً أو وهمياً في ميدان اللعب أو معداته ( ويشمل ذلك شباك المرميين أو المنطقة التي تقع ضمنهما ) وذلك من وقت دخول الفرق إلى ميدان اللعب حتى مغادرتهم له عند نهاية الشوط الأول ومنذ عودة دخول الفرق إلى ميدان اللعب وحتى نهاية المباراة . كما يمنع بشكل خاص عرض أي مادة إعلانية من أي نوع على المرميين أو الشباك أو قوائم الرايات أو على الرايات.  
ولا يجوز تثبيت أية تجهيزات دخيلة ( مثل الكاميرات أو الميكروفونات.. الخ ) على هذه المعدات.  
القرار (4) : يـجـب أن لا يـكـون هنـاك أي نوع من الإعلان داخل المنطقة الفنية أو على بعد متر واحد من خط التماس من خارج الملعب ، كما لا يسمح بأي نوع من الإعلان ضمن المنطقة الواقعة بين خط المرمى وشباك المرمى .  
القرار (5) : يـمـنـع تـخـطـيـط شـعـارات الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ( ألفيفا ) أو الاتـحـادات الـقـاريـة أو الـوطـنـيـة أو الـمـحـلـيـة أو الأنـديـة أو شعار أي جهة أخرى سواء كان ذلك حقيقياً أو وهمياً على ميدان اللعب أو التجهيزات الخاصة به بما في ذلك شباك المرميين والمساحات التي تضمها خلال وقت اللعب حسب ما هو موضح في القرار رقم (3) .  
القرار (6) : يـمـكـن وضـع عـلامـة خـارج مـيـدان اللـعـب عـلـى بعد 15ر9م (10 ياردة) مـن قـوس المنطقة الركنية وبزاوية قائمة عل خطي المرمي وذلك للتأكد من أن هذه المسافة تراعى عند تنفيذ الركلة الركنية .  

مادة (2) الكرة: 
الخصائص والمقاييس:  
يجب أن تكون الكرة:  
مستديرة.  
مـصـنـوعـة مـن الـجـلـد أو أي مـادة مـنـاسـبـة أخرى. لا يتعدى مـحـيـط دائرة الكرة عن (70) سم (28) بوصة ولا يقل عن (68) سم (27) بوصة.  
لا يـزيـد وزنـهـا عـن (450) غـرام (16 أوقية) ولا يـقـل عن (410) غـرام (14 أوقية) عـن ابـتـداء المباراة.  
أن يـكـون الـضـغـط الـجـوي مـسـاويـاً إلـى (6ر0 – 1ر1) ضـغـط جـوي وهـو مـا يـوازي (600 – 100ر1) غـرام / سـم2 عـنـد سطح البحر. وذلـك يـعـادل (5ر8) ليبره / البـوصة المربعة – 6ر15 ليبره – البوصة المربعة.  

تبديل الكرة التالفة ( المعطوبة ):  
إذا انفجرت الكرة أو أصبحت تالفة أثناء سير المباراة يتم مايلي:  
توقف المباراة.  
يعاد بـدء اللعب بإسقاط الكرة البديلة في المكان الذي أصبحت فيه الكرة الأولي تالفة.  

إذا انفجرت الكرة أو أصبحت تالفة خارج اللعب في أثناء ركلة البداية، ركلة المرمى، ركلة الركنية، الركلة الحرة، ركلة الجزاء أو رمية التماس:  
يعاد بدء اللعب وفقاً للحالة.  
لا يجوز تبديل الكرة أثناء المباراة إلا بموافقة الحكم.  
قرارات المجلس التشريعي :  
القرار (1): في المباريات الخاصة في المسابقات يسمح باستخدام الكرات التي تلبي الحدود الدنيا للمتطلبات الفنية الموضحة في المادة (2) .  
في مباريات مسابقات الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ومباريات المسابقات التي تجري برعاية الاتحادات القارية . فإن قبول استعمال الكرة فيه يشترط أن تحمل الكرة إحدى البيانات الثلاثة التالية :  
الشعار الرسمي (FIFA approved) ويعني أن الكرة معتمدة من قبل الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم .  
الشعار الرسمي (FIFA inspected) ويعني أن الكرة قد تم اختيارها من قبل الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم .  
العبارة (international match ball standard) وتعني أن كرة المباراة وفق المتطلبات الدولية .  
إن وجود مثل هذه البيانات على الكرة يدل على أنه قد جرى اختبارها رسمياً وتبين أنها (متطابقة مع المتطلبات الفنية المحددة لكل من البيانات الثلاثة المذكورة آنفاً بالإضافة إلى الحد الأدنى من المواصفات الموضحة في المادة (2) .  
كما وينبغي أن تحضى المتطلبات الإضافية الخاصة بكل من البيانات الثلاثة المذكورة لموافقة المجلس الدولي التشريعي (البورد) وتخضع المعاهد التي تقوم بإجراء التجارب إلى مصادقة الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم .  
يمكن في المسابقات الخاصة بالاتحادات الوطنية استعمال كرات تحمل أي واحدة من البيانات الثلاث المذكورة آنفاً .  
القرار (2): في مباريات مسابقات الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم وكذلك مباريات مسابقات الاتحادات القارية لا يسمح بوضع أي نوع من الإعلام التجاري على الكرة باستثناء الشعار الخاص بالمسابقة أو الجهة المنضمة لها والعلامة التجارية للجهة الصانعة . إن لوائح المسابقة يمكن أن تحدد حجم وعدد هذه الشعارات .  


المادة (3) عدد اللاعبين  
اللاعبون :  
تلعب المباراة بين فريقين يتكون كل منهما مما لا يزيد عن أحد عشر لاعباً أحدهم يكون حارس مرمى . لا يمكن بدء المباراة إذا كان عدد لاعبي أحد الفريقين يقل عن سبعة لاعبين .  
المسابقات الرسمية :  
يمكن استخدام ثلاثة بدلاء كحد أقصى في أية مباراة تجري ضمن مسابقة رسمية تنظم برعاية الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم أو الاتحادات القارية أو الاتحادات الوطنية .  
يجب أن تنص قواعد المسابقة على عدد البدلاء الذين يمكن تسميتهم من ثلاثة إلى سبعة كحد أقصى .  
المباريات الأخرى :  
يجوز استبدال ستة لاعبين في مباريات المنتخب الأول . وفي جميع المباريات الأخرى يمكن استبدال عدد أكثر شريطة :  
اتفاق الفريقين المعنيين على الحد الأعلى .  
أن يتم إبلاغ الحكم بذلك قبل المباراة .  
وإذا لم يتم إبلاغ الحكم أو لم يتم التوصل إلى اتفاق قبل المباراة فلا يجوز استبدال أكثر من ستة لاعبين .  
في سائر المباريات :  
يجب أن تعطى أسماء البدلاء إلى الحكم قبل بدء المباراة . البدلاء الذين لم تتم تسميتهم لا يجوز اشتراكهم في المباراة .  
الإجراءات الخاصة بالبديل :  
عند استبدال لاعب ببديل يجب مراعاة الشروط التالية :  
إخطار الحكم قبل إجراء أي تبديل مقترح .  
لا يدخل اللاعب البديل ميدان اللعب حتى يكون اللاعب المطلوب استبداله قد غادر الملعب وبعد أن يكون قد حصل على إشارة من الحكم بالدخول .  
يدخل اللاعب البديل الملعب أثناء توقف اللعب ومن عند خط المنتصف .  
تعتبر إجراءات التبديل قد اكتملت بمجرد دخول اللاعب البديل إلى ميدان اللعب .  
ومن تلك اللحظة يصبح البديل لاعباً واللاعب المستبدل يفقد صفته كلاعب .  
اللاعب الذي تم استبداله لا يجوز له أن يعود للاشتراك في المباراة بعد ذلك .  
يكون كافة اللاعبين البدلاء خاضعين لسلطات واختصاصات الحكم سواءً تم استدعاءهم للعب أم لا .  
تغيير حارس المرمى :  
يجوز لأي لاعب أن يغير مركزه مع حارس المرمى بشرط :  
إخطار الحكم قبل إجراء التغيير .  
أن يتم التغيير أثناء توقف المباراة .  
المخالفات / العقوبات:  
إذا دخل لاعب بديل إلى ميدان اللعب دون إذن من الحكم:  
يتم إيقاف اللعب.  
يـنـذر الـلاعـب البديل وتشهر له البطاقة الصفراء ويطلب منه مغادرة ميدان اللعب.  
يـستأنف الحكم المباراة بإسقاط الكرة في المكان الذي كانت فيه عندما تم إيقاف اللعب.  

إذا قام أحد اللاعبين بتغيير مركزه مع حارس المرمي بدون إخطار الحكم قبل إجراء التغيير:  
يستمر اللعب.  
يتم إنذار اللاعبين المعنيين وتشهر لهم البطاقة الصفراء عند أول فرصة تكون فيها الكرة خارج اللعب.  

في حالة حدوث أية مخالفات أخرى لهذه المادة، يتم الآتي:  
يتم إنذار اللاعبين المعنيين وتشهر لهم البطاقة الصفراء.  

استئناف اللعب:  
يستأنف اللعب بركلة حرة غير مباشرة من المكان الذي كانت فيه الكرة عند توقف اللعب.  


اللاعبون والبدلاء الذين يتم طردهم:  
الـلاعـب الـذي يـتـم طـرده قـبـل بـدء الـلـعـب، يـجـوز اسـتـبـداله فـقـط بـأحـد الـبـدلاء الـذيـن تـمـت تـسـمـيـتـهـم . الـلاعـب البديل الـمـسـمـى الـذي تـم طـرده سـواء قـبـل أو بـعـد بدء اللعب لا يمكن استبداله.  

قرارات المجلس التشريعي:  
القرار (1) :  
تبعاً للشروط الواردة في المادة (3) فأن الحد الأدنى لعدد اللاعبين في أي فريق متروك لتقدير الاتحادات الوطنية ويرى المجلس الدولي التشريعي أن المباراة يجب أن لا تستمر عندما يقل العدد عن سبعة لاعبين في أي من الفريقين .  
القرار (2) :  
يجوز لإداري الفريق إعطاء تعليمات تكتيكية للاعبين أثناء سير المباراة وعليه أن يعود فوراً إلى مكانة بعد أعطاء هذه التعليمات ، يجب على كل إداريي الفريق البقاء ضمن حدود المنطقة الفنية حيثماً تتوفر مثل هذه المنطقة كما يجب عليهم التصرف بسلوك مسؤول .  
القرار (3) :  
يتحتم على اللاعبين عدم أظهار القمصان الداخلية التي تحمل شعارات أو دعاية وسيقوم منظموا المسابقة بفرض عقوبة في حق اللاعب الذي يخلع قميصه ليظهر شعارات أو دعاية ويجب أن يكون للقميص أكمام .  


مادة (4) معدات اللاعبين:  
السلامة:  
يـجـب عـلـى الـلاعـب أن لا يـسـتـخـدم أيـة مـعـدات أو يـرتـدي أي شـئ فـيـه خطورة على نفسه أو على لاعب آخر ( ويشمل ذلك أي نوع من المجوهرات ) .  

المعدات الأساسية:  
أن المعدات الأساسية الإجبارية للاعب هي:  
فانيلة أو قميص.  
سروال ( وإذا تم ارتداء سراويل حرارية فيجب أن تكون من نفس لون السراويل الأساسية ) .  
جوارب.  
واقيات للساقين.  
حذاء.  

واقيات الساقين:  
تكون مغطاة بالكامل بالجوارب.  
مصنوعة من مادة مناسبة ( مطاط، بلاستيك أو أي ماد مشابهة ) .  
تؤمن درجة معقولة من الحماية.  

حراس المرمي:  
يرتدي كل حارس مرمي ألواناً تميزه عن اللاعبين الآخرين وعن الحكم والحكميين المساعدين.  

المخالفات / العقوبات:  
لأي مخالفة لهذه المادة:  
لا حاجة لإيقاف اللعب.  
يـقـوم الـحـكـم بإخطار اللاعب المخالف بوجوب مغادرة ميدان اللعب ليصحح معداته.  
يقوم اللاعب بمغادرة ميدان اللعب عند أول توقف للعب، إلا إذا كان اللاعب قد قام بتصحيح معداته.  
أي لاعب يطلب منه مغادرة ميدان اللعب لتصحيح معداته يجب أن لا يعود إليه بدون أذن من الحكم.  
يقوم الحكم بالتأكد من أن معدات اللاعب قد تم تصحيحها قبل أن يسمح له بالدخول إلى ميدان اللعب.  
يـسـمـح للاعب بالدخول عائداً إلى ميدان اللعب فقط حين تكون الكرة خارج اللعب.  
الـلاعـب الـذي طـلـب مـنـه مـغـادرة مـيـدان اللـعـب بـسـبـب مـخـالـفـة مـعـيـنـة ارتـكـبـهـا بـمـوجـب هـذه الـمـادة ثـم دخـل أو عاد لدخول ميدان اللعب بدون أذن من الحكم، تم توجيه إنذار له وتشهر له البطاقة الصفراء.  

استئناف اللعب:  
إذا تم إيقاف اللعب بواسطة الحكم لتوجيه الإنذار يتم مايلي:  
يـتـم اسـتـئـنـاف الـمـبـاراة بـركـلـة حـرة غـيـر مـبـاشـرة يـنـفـذهـا أحـد لاعـبـي الـفـريق الـخـصـم وذلـك من الـمـكـان الـذي كـانـت فـيـه الـكـرة حـيـن قـام الـحـكـم بـإيـقـاف الـمـباراة.  



سلطة الحكم:  
تـدار كـل مـبـاراة بـواسـطـة حـكـم لـه السـلـطـة الـمـطـلـقـة في تـطـبـيـق مـواد قـانـون اللـعـبـة وذلك فيما يتعلق بالمباراة التي يتم تعيينه فيها.  




الصلاحيات والواجبات:  
يقوم الحكم بالاتي:  
ينفذ مواد قانون اللعبة.  
يقود المباراة بالتعاون مع الحكمين المساعدين ومع الحكم الرابع حين يتطلب الأمر.  
يتأكد من أن أية كرة مستخدمة تلبي المتطلبات الواردة في المادة رقم (2) .  
يتأكد من أن معدات اللاعبين تلبي المتطلبات الواردة في المادة رقم (4) .  
يعمل كميقاتي ويسجل أحداث المباراة.  
يوقف اللعب، يعلق أو ينهي المباراة وذلك حسب قناعته بسبب أي مخالفة لمواد القانون.  
يوقف، يعلق أو ينهي المباراة بسبب تدخل خارجي من أي نوع .  
يوقف المباراة إذا رأي أن لاعباً أصيب إصابة جسيمة، ويتأكد من نقلة من ميدان اللعب.  
يسمح باستمرار اللعب حتى تصبح الكرة خارج اللعب وذلك إذا كان في رأيه أن لاعباً أصيب إصابة طفيفة فقط.  
التأكد من أن أي لاعب مصاب بنزيف من جراء أحد الجروح قد غادر ميدان اللعب ويجوز للاعب العودة فقط لدى تلقيه إشارة من الحكم الذي يجب عليه الاقتناع بتوقف النزيف.  
يسمح باستمرار اللعب حين يري أن الفريق الذي تم ارتكاب أحدى المخالفات ضده، سوف تستفيد من إتاحة الفرصة هذه والقيام بمعاقبة المخالفة الأصلية إذا لم تتحقق الفائدة المرجوة من إتاحة الفرصة في ذلك الوقت .  
يعاقب المخالفات الأكثر جسامة حين يرتكب أحد اللاعبين أكثر من مخالفة واحدة في نفس الوقت.  
يتخذ الأجراء التأديبي ضد اللاعبين المدانين بمخالفات إنذار وطرد. ولا يعتبر الحكم مضطراً للقيام بهذا الإجراء مباشرة، بل يجب عليه القيام بذلك لدى أول فرصة تكون فيها الكرة خارج اللعب.  
يتخذ إجراء ضد إداريي الفريق الذين يفشلون في ضبط أنفسهم بالسلوك سلوكاً مسؤولاً، ويمكن للحكم حسب اقتناعه طردهم من ميدان اللعب وملحقاته المحيطة به مباشرة .  
الأخذ بنصيحة مساعديه فيما يتعلق بالأحداث التي لم يشاهدها بنفسه.  
يتأكد من عدم دخول أي شخص غير مرخص له إلى ميدان اللعب.  
يستأنف المباراة بعد توقفها.  
يقدم تقريراً عن المباراة إلى الجهات المختصة يتضمن معلومات عن أية إجراءات تأديبية تم اتخاذها ضد اللاعبين أو إداريي الفريق وأية أحداث أخرى وقعت قبل أو ثناء أو بعد المباراة.  

قرارات الحكم:  
قرارات الحكم المتعلقة بالحقائق والوقائع ذات الصلة باللعب تعتبر نهائية.  
يمكن للحكم تغيير قـراره فـقـط إذا تـحـقـق أنه قرار غير صحيح أو أنه قدر ذلك بناء على نصيحة الحكم المساعد طالما أن اللعب لم يستأنف بعد أو أنهى المباراة.  


قرارات المجلس الدولي التشريعي:  
القرار (1) : لا يعتبر الحكم ( أو الحكم المساعد أو الحكم الرابع حسب الحالة ) مسؤولاً عن :  
أي نوع الإصابة التي تحدث للاعب أو الإداري أو المشاهد.  
أية أضرار بالممتلكات أياً كان نوعها.  
أية خسائر تلحق بأي فرد أو ناد أو شركة أو اتحاد أو هيئة مشابهة تحدث نتيجة أي قرار أو ربما تترتب على أي قرار قد يتخذه الحكم بخصوص تطبيق مواد قانون اللعبة أو إيقاف اللعب واستمراره وقيادة وضبط المباراة وقد يشمل ذلك مايلي:  
القرار : المتعلق بحالة ميدان اللعب أو ما حوله أو الظروف الجوية التي تسمح أو لا تسمح بإجراء المباراة .  
القرار : بإلغاء المباراة لأي سبب كان .  
القرار : المتعلق بحالة الأشياء الثابتة في الملعب أو التجهيزات المستخدمة أثناء المباراة بما في ذلك قوائم المرمي والعارضتان وقوائم الراية الركنية والكرة .  
القرار : بإيقاف أو عدم إيقاف اللعب نتيجة لتدخل الجماهير أو لأية مشكلة تحدث في منطقة تواجد المتفرجين .  
القرار : بإيقاف أو عدم إيقاف اللعب للسماح لنقل لاعب مصاب من ميدان اللعب من أجل العلاج .  
القرار : بطلب أو الإصرار على طلب نقل لاعب مصاب من ميدان اللعب من أجل العلاج .  
القرار : بالسماح أو عدم السماح للاعب بارتداء ألبسة أو تجهيزات معينة .  
القرار : ( طالما أن هذا من مسؤوليته ) بأن يسمح أو لا يسمح لأي شخص ( بما في ذلك الفريق أو مسئولو الملعب أو رجال الأمن أو المصورون أو أي من ممثلي الإعلام ) بأن يتواجدوا بجوار ميدان اللعب .  
القرار : أي قرار أخر قد يتخذه الحكم طبقاً لقانون اللعبة أو بما ينسجم مع واجباته المنصوص عليها في القواعد والأنظمة الخاصة بالاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم أو الاتحاد القاري أو الوطني أو قواعد البطولة الوطنية أو القواعد التي تجري المباراة وفقها .  
القرار (2) : في المسابقات والدورات التي يتم فيها تعيين حكم رابع . فأن دورة وواجباته يجب أن تكون منسجمة مع التوجيهات المصادق عليها من المجلس الدولي التشريعي ( البورد ) .  
القرار (3) : أن الـحـقـائـق والـوقـائـع الـمـرتـبـطـة بـالـلـعـب سـتـشـمل ما إذا كان قد تم تسجيل هدف من عدمه وكذلك نتيجة المباراة .  

مادة (6) الحكام المساعدون:  
الواجبات:  
يعين حكمان مساعدان مهمتهما ( خاضعة لقرار الحكم ) أن يبينا:  
متي تكون الكرة بكاملها قد تجاوزت ميدان اللعب.  
أي فريق له الحق في الركلة الركنية أو ركلة المرمي أو رمية التماس.  
متي يعاقب اللاعب عندما يكون في موقف تسلل.  
عند طلب إجراء تبديل.  
عند حدوث سلوك سئ أو أية حادثة أخرى لم يتمكن الحكم من مشاهدتها.  
عندما ترتكب مخالفات ويكون الحكمان المساعدان أقرب إلى الحدث من الحكم ( وهذا يشمل في حالات خاصة المخالفات المرتكبة في منطقة الجزاء ) .  
عند تنفيذ ركلة الجزاء إذا قام حارس المرمي بالتحرك للأمام قبل ركل وما إذا اجتازت الكرة خط المرمى.  

المساعدة:  
يقوم الحكام المساعدون أيضاً بمساعدة الحكم بقيادة المباراة طبقاً لما تنص عليه مواد قانون اللعبة:  
فـي حـالـة حـدوث تـدخـل غـيـر صـحـيـح أو سلوك سئ من الحكم المساعد، يقوم الحكم بالاستغناء عن خدماته ويقدم تقريراً بهذا الموضوع للسلطات المختصة.  


مادة (7) مدة المباراة:  
فترات اللعب:  
مدة المباراة شوطان متساويان كل منهما (45) دقيقة، ما لم يتفق الفريقان المشاركان والحكم على خلاف ذلك.  
أي اتفاق يتم لتعديل زمن شوطي اللعب ( لاختصار زمن كل شوط إلى (40) دقيقة مثلاً بسبب الإضاءة الغير كافية ) يجب أن تم قبل بدء اللعب ويجب أن يخضع للأنظمة الخاصة بالمسابقة.  

فترة الراحة ما بين الشوطين:  
اللاعبون لهم الحق في فترة راحة عند منتصف الوقت بين الشوطين:  
لا يجوز أن تزيد فترة الراحة بين الشوطين عن (15) دقيقة.  
يجب أن تنص قواعد المسابقة على مدة فترة الراحة بين الشوطين.  
يمكن تعديل زمن فترة الراحة بين الشوطين بموافقة الحكم فقط.  

تعويض الوقت الضائع:  
يتم التعويض عن الوقت الضائع في أي شوط من شوطي المباراة جزاء:  
التبديل / التبديلات.  
تقييم إصابة اللاعبين.  
نقل اللاعبين المصابين من ميدان اللعب من أجل العلاج.  
إضاعة الوقت.  
أية أسباب أخرى.  
ويكون تحديد زمن التعويض حسب تقدير الحكم.  

ركلة الجزاء:  
أن كان لابد من تنفيذ ركلة الجزاء أو إعادة تنفيذها فأنه يتم تمديد زمن أي من الشوطين إلى أن تنتهي ركلة الجزاء.  

المباراة الموقوفة:  
يتم إعادة لعب المباراة الموقوفة ما لم تنص قواعد المسابقة خلاف ذلك.  


مادة (8) ابتداء واستئناف اللعب:  
الإجراءات الأولية:  
يتم إجراء قرعة بقطعة نقود معدنية والفريق الذي يفوز بالقرعة يختار المرمي الذي سيقوم بمهاجمته في الشوط الأول من المباراة ويأخذ الفريق الأخر ركلة البداية لبدء المباراة.  
يقوم الفريق الذي فاز بالقرعة بتنفيذ ركلة البداية لبدء الشوط الثاني من المباراة.  
في الشوط الثاني للمباراة يقوم الفريقان بتغيير الاتجاهات ويهاجمان المرميين المعاكسين.  

ركلة البداية:  
تعتبر ركلة البداية طريقة لابتداء اللعب أو استئنافه:  
عند بدء المباراة.  
بعد تسجيل هدف.  
عند بدء الشوط الثاني من المباراة.  
عند بدء كل شوط من شوطي الوقت الإضافي عند تطبيقه.  
يمكن تسجيل هدف مباشرة من ركلة البداية.  



الإجراءات:  
يكون كافة اللاعبين في نصف الملعب الخاص بهم.  
يكـون لاعبـو الفريق الخصم للفريق الذي ينفذ ركلة البداية، على مسافة لا تقل عن 15ر9م (10 ياردة) عن الكرة حتى تصبح الكرة في اللعب .  
تكون الكرة في وضعية ثبات عند علامة المنتصف.  
يعطي الحكم الإشارة.  
تصبح الكرة في اللعب حالما يتم ركلها وتحركها إلى الأمام.  
لا يلمس منفذ الركلة الكرة مرة ثانية إلا إذا لمست لكرة لاعباً أخر.  
بعد أن يسجل أحد الفريقين هدفاً. يتم تنفيذ ركلة البداية بواسطة الفريق الآخر.  

المخالفات / العقوبات:  
إذا لمس منفذ الركلة الكرة مرة ثانية قبل أن تلمس لاعباً آخر:  
يمنح الفريق الخصم ركلة حرة غير مباشرة ويتم تنفيذها من المكان الذي وقعت فيه المخالفة.  
بالنسبة لأية مخالفات أخري تتعلق بأسلوب تنفيذ ركلة البداية:  
يتم إعادة تنفيذ الركلة.  

إسقاط الكرة:  
يعتبر إسقاط الكرة طريقة لإعادة بدء اللعب بعد إيقاف مؤقت والذي يصبح ضرورياً حين تكون الكرة في اللعب لأي سبب لم يرد ذكره في أي مكان آخر في مواد قانون اللعبة.  

الإجراءات:  
يسقط الحكم الكرة في المكان الذي كانت فيه عند إيقاف اللعب.  
يستأنف اللعب عندما تلمس الكرة الأرض.  

المخالفات / العقوبات:  
يعاد إسقاط الكرة في الحالات التالية:  
إذا لمس الكرة أحد اللاعبين قبل أن تلمس الأرض.  
إذا خرجت الكرة من ميدان اللعب بعد ملامستها الأرض دون أن يلمسها أحد من اللاعبين.  

حالات خاصة:  
أي ركلة حرة تحتسب لصالح الفريق المدافع داخل منطقة مرماه، يجوز أن تلعب من أي نقطة داخل منطقة المرمي .  
أي ركـلـة حـرة غـيـر مـبـاشـرة احـتـسـبـت لـصـالـح الفريق الـمـهـاجـم داخـل مـنـطـقـة مـرمـي الـخـصـم يـجـب أن تـلـعـب من خط منطقة المرمي الموازي لخط المرمي ومن أقرب نقطة لمكان حدوث الخطأ.  
أن إسقاط الكرة لاستئناف المباراة بعد إيقاف مؤقت للعب داخل منطقة المرمي يجب أن يتم من على خط منطقة المرمي الموازي لخط المرمي من أقرب نقطة للمكان الذي كانت فيه الكرة قبل إيقاف اللعب.  


مادة (9) الكرة في اللعب وخارج اللعب:  
الكرة خارج اللعب:  
تعتبر الكرة خارج اللعب عندما:  
تجتاز الكرة بكاملها خط المرمي أو خط التماس سواء على الأرض أو في الهواء.  
عندما يوقف الحكم اللعب.  

الكرة في اللعب:  
تعتبر الكرة في اللعب في كافة الأوقات الأخرى بما في ذلك الحالات التالية:  
إذا ارتدت من قائم المرمي أو العارضة أو قائم الراية الركنية وبقيت داخل ميدان اللعب.  
إذا ارتدت من الحكم أو من الحكم المساعد عندما يكونان داخل ميدان اللعب.  


مادة (10) طريقة تسجيل الهدف:  
احتساب الهدف:  
يحتسب الهدف عندما تجتاز الكرة بكاملها فوق خط المرمي بين القائمين وتحت العارضة بشرط أن لا يكون الفريق الذي سجل الهدف قد ارتكب مخالفة لمواد قانون اللعبة قبل ذلك.  

الفريق الفائز:  
الفريق الذي يسجل عدداً أكبر من الأهداف أثناء المباراة هو الفريق الفائز.  
إذا سجل كلا الفريقين عدداً متساوياً من الأهداف أو إذا لم يتم تسجيل أية أهداف نتيجة المباراة التعادل.  

قواعد المسابقة:  
بالنسبة للمباريات التي تنتهي بالتعادل. يجوز أن تنص القواعد الخاصة بالمسابقة على فقرات تجيز إعطاء وقت إضافي أو أية إجراءات أخرى معتمدة من المجلس الدولي التشريعي ( البورد ) من أجل تحديد الفائز في المباراة.  


مادة (11) التسلل:  
موقف التسلل:  
لا تـعـتـبـر مخالفة بحد ذاتها التواجد في موقف تسلل يكون اللاعب في موقف تسلل إذا:  
كان أقرب إلى خط مرمي خصمه من كل من الكرة وثاني آخر لاعب من الفريق الخصم.  

لا يكون اللاعب في موقف تسلل إذا:  
كان في نصف ميدان اللعب الخاص به.  
كان في مستوى واحد مع أخر ثاني لاعب من الفريق الخصم.  
كان في مستوى واحد مع آخر لاعبين أثنين من الفريق الخصم.  

المخالفة:  
يعاقب اللاعب فقط على وجوده في موقف تسلل في اللحظة التي يلمس الكرة أو يلعبها أحد أفراد فريقه وكان في رأي الحكم مشتركاً باللعب النشط الفعال من خلال:  
التداخل مع الخصم.  
مستفيداً من فرصة وجوده في ذلك الموقف.  

الحالات التي لا تعتبر مخالفة:  
لا تعتبر مخالفة تسلل إذا استلم لاعب الكرة مباشرة من:  
ركلة مرمى.  
رمية تماس.  
ركلة ركنية.  

القرار الجديد للمجلس الدولي (البورد) :  
في تعريف موقف التسلل فإن عبارة (أقرب إلى خط مرمى الخصم) تعني أن أي جزء من رأسه وجسمه أو قدميه هي أقرب إلى خط مرمى خصمه من الكرة وثاني آخر خصم.  
قرار جديد لمجلس التشريع الدولي (2) :  
تعريفات العوامل المتعلقة باللعب كما يلي :  
التداخل في اللعب يعني اللعب أو لمس الكرة التي تم تمريرها أو لمسها عن طريق أحد زملاء اللاعب .  
التداخل مع خصم يعني منع الخصم من اللعب جعله يلعب الكرة بأعتراض واضح الخط رؤية الخصم او التحرك او عمل ايماءة أو حركة تكون وفقاً لرأي الحكم مضللة أو تصرف أنتباه الخصم .  
الحصول على مبدأ الفرصة بالوقوف في ذلك المكان تعني لعب الكرة التي ترتد إليه بجانب قائم المرمى أو خط العرض بينما هو في موقف تسلل أو لعب الكرة التي ترتد إليه بجانب الخصم وهو في موقف متسلل .  


مادة (12) الأخطاء وسوء السلوك:  
تتم معاقبة الأخطاء وسوء السلوك على النحو التالي:  
الركلة الحرة المباشرة:  
تحتسب ركلة حرة مباشرة للفريق الخصم، إذا ارتكب أحد اللاعبين أياً من الأخطاء الستة التالية بشكل يعتبره الحكم إهمالاً أو تهوراً أو يتضمن إفراطا في استعمال القوة:  
ركل أو محاولة ركل الخصم.  
عرقلة أو محاولة عرقلة الخصم.  
القفز على الخصم.  
مكاتفة الخصم.  
ضرب أو محاولة ضرب الخصم.  
دفع الخصم.  

تحتسب ركلة حرة مباشرة أيضاً للفريق الخصم إذا ارتكب أحد اللاعبين أياً من الأخطاء الأربعة التالية:  
مهاجمة الخصم من أجل الاستحواذ على الكرة والاحتكاك به قبل لمس الكرة.  
مسك الخصم.  
البصق على الخصم.  
لمس الكرة متعمداً ( باستثناء حارس المرمي داخل منطقة جزائه ) .  
تنفيذ الركلة الحرة المباشرة من المكان الذي وقع فيه الخطأ.  

ركلة الجزاء:  
تحتسب ركلة جزاء في حالة ارتكاب أي هذه الأخطاء العشرة السابقة من قبل أحد اللاعبين داخل منطقة الجزاء الخاصة به بصرف النظر عن مكان الكرة بشرط أن تكون الكرة في اللعب.  



الركلة الحرة غير المباشرة:  
تحتسب ركلة حرة غير مباشرة للفريق الخصم إذا ارتكب حارس المرمي ضمن منطقة جزائه أياً من الأخطاء الأربعة التالية:  
استـغرق أكثر من ستة ثوان وهو مسيطر على الكرة بيديه قبل أن يطلقها من حوزته.  
لمس الكرة مرة أخرى بيديه بعد أن تم إطلاقها من حوزته دون أن تلمس أي لاعب أخر.  
لمس الكرة بيديه بعد أن تم ركلها إليه عن عمد من قبل أحد زملائه.  
لمس الكرة بيديه بعد أن استلمها مباشرة من رمية تماس من قبل أحد أفراد فريقه.  
تحتسب ركلة حرة غير مباشرة للفريق الخصم إذا كان في رأي الحكم أن لاعباً:  
يلعب بطريقة خطرة.  
يعيق تقدم الخصم.  
يمنع حارس المرمي من إطلاق الكرة من يديه.  
يرتكب أية مخالفة أخري لم يرد ذكرها في المادة (12) من قانون اللعبة والتي تم إيقاف اللعب فيها لإنذار أو طرد لاعب.  
يتم لـعب الركلة الحرة غير المباشرة من المكان الذي حدثت فيه المخالفة.  


العقوبات التأديبية:  
ينذر بالبطاقة الصفراء أو الطرد بالبطاقة الحمراء اللاعب أو الاحتياط أو اللاعب الذي تم تبديله .  
للحكم الحق في اتخاذ العقوبة من لحظة دخوله للملعب حتى لحظة خروجه من الملعب بعد صافرة النهاية .  

المخالفات التي تستوجب الإنذار:  
ينذر اللاعب وتشهر له البطاقة الصفراء إذا ارتكب أياً من الأخطاء السبعة التالية:  
مذنباً بارتكاب سلوك غير رياضي.  
يظهر اعتراضاً بالقول أو الفعل .  
يصر على تكرار مخالفة مواد قانون اللعبة.  
يؤخر استئناف اللعب.  
لا يراعي المسافة المطلوبة عند استئناف اللعب بالركلة الركنية أو الركلة الحرة.  
يدخل أو يعاود الدخول إلى ميدان اللعب دون أذن الحكم.  
يترك ميدان اللعب عن عمد دون أذن من الحكم.  

المخالفات التي تستوجب الطرد:  
يطرد اللاعب وتشهر له البطاقة الحمراء إذا ارتكب أياً من الأخطاء السبعة التالية:  
مذنباً بارتكاب اللعب العنيف.  
مذنباً بارتكاب السلوك المشين.  
يبصق على الخصم أو أي شخص آخر.  
يـحـرم الـفـريـق الـخصم من هدف أو فرصة محققة لتسجيل هدف بلمس الكرة عن عمد ( ولا ينطبق هذا على حارس المرمي داخل منطقة الجزاء الخاصة به ) .  
حـرمان اللاعب الخصم الذي يتحرك باتجاه مرمي خصمه من فرصة محققة لتسجيل هدف بارتكابه أحد الأخطاء التي تستوجب احتساب ركلة حرة أو ركلة جزاء.  
يستخدم ألفاظاً أو أشارات عدوانية بذيئة أو مهينة.  
يتلقى الإنذار الثاني في نفس المباراة.  
الـلاعـب الـذي يـتـم طـرده يـجـب عـلـيـه مغادرة ميدان اللعب والمنطقة الفنية.  

قرارات المجلس الدولي التشريعي:  
القرار (1) : اللاعب الذي يرتكب مخالفة تستوجب الإنذار أو الطرد سواء كان ذلك داخل أو خارج ميدان اللعب وسواء كانت تلك المخالفة موجهة ضد الخصم أو الزميل أو الحكم أو الحكم المساعد أو أي شخص آخر فأنه يعاقب تبعاً لطبيعة المخالفة التي ارتكبها .  
القرار (2) : يعتبر حارس المرمى مسيطراً على الكرة بلمسها بأي جزء من يده أو ذراعية .  
ـ أن حيازة الكرة تتضمن قيام حارس المرمى بتحويل مسار الكرة بشكل متعمد، لكنها لا تتضمن الحالات التي يرى فيها الحكم أن الكرة ارتدت من الحارس بشكل غير متعمد.  
ـ وكمثال على ذلك عندما ترتد الكرة من الحارس الذي يسعى لإنقاذ مرماه من التسجيل.  
القرار (3) : طبقاً لأحكام المادة (12) يمكن للاعب تمرير الكرة لحارس مرماه مستخدما رأسه أو صدره أو ركبته .. الخ.  
ـ إلا أنه – إذا كان في رأي الحكم – أن اللاعب يستخدم حيله متعمده عندما تكون الكرة في اللعب ليتحايل على المادة. فأن اللاعب يعتبر مرتكباً سلوكاً غير رياضي ويجب إنذاره وإشهار البطاقة الصفراء له واحتساب ركلة حرة غير مباشرة للفريق الخصم في المكان الذي تم فيه ارتكاب المخالفة.  
ـ اللاعب الذي يستخدم حيله متعمده ليحتال على القانون حين قيامة بتنفيذ ركلة حرة . يتم إنذاره لارتكابه سلوكاً غير رياضي وتشهر له البطاقة الصفراء ويعاد تنفيذ الركلة الحرة.  
ـ وفي هذه الحالات لا يؤخذ بالاعتبار ما إذا كان حارس المرمي قد لمس الكرة بيده أم لا فيما بعد. وذلك لأن هنالك مخالفة قد تم ارتكابها بواسطة اللاعب الذي كان يحاول التحايل على نص وروح المادة رقم (12) .  
القرار (4) : إن المهاجمة التي تعرض سلامة الخصم بالخطر يجب ان تعاقب مثل عقوبة اللعب العنيف .  
القرار (5) : أي عمل تمثيلي ( خداع ) في أي مكان في ميدان اللعب والذي يكون القصد منه خداع الحكم يجب معاقبته على أنه سلوك غير الرياضي .  


مادة (13) الركلات الحرة:  
أنواع الركلات الحرة:  
تكون الركلات الحرة أما مباشرة أو غير مباشرة.  
يجب أن تكون الكرة ثابتة عند لعب الركلات الحرة المباشرة وغير المباشرة ولا يجوز للاعب الذي نفذ الركلة أن يلمس الكرة مرة ثانية حتى تلمس لاعباً آخر.  

الركلة الحرة مباشرة:  
يـحـتـسـب الـهـدف إذا تم لعب الركلة الحرة المباشرة إلى مرمى الخصم مباشرة .  
إذا تـم لـعـب الـركـلـة الـحـرة الـمـبـاشـرة بـاتـجـاه مـرمـى نـفـس الـفـريـق مـبـاشرة فأنه يتم احتساب ركلة ركنية لصالح الفريق الخصم .  

الركلة الحرة غير المباشرة:  
الإشارة : يعطي الحكم الإشارة باحتساب ركلة حرة غير مباشرة يرفع ذراعه فوق رأسه ويبقي ذراعه في ذلك الوضع حتى يتم تنفيذ الركلة ويستمر بتلك الإشارة حتى تلعب الركلة وتلمس الكرة لاعباً آخر أو تصبح خارج اللعب .  


دخول الكرة في المرمى:  
يمكن تسجيل هدف فقط إذا تم لمس الكرة بعد ركلها بواسطة لاعب آخر قبل دخولها المرمى.  
إذا تم تنفيذ الركلة الحرة غير المباشرة إلى مرمى ا لخصم مباشرة، يستأنف اللعب بركلة مرمى .  
إذا تم تنفيذ الركلة الحرة غير المباشرة إلى مرمى الفريق نفسه مباشرة يمنح الخصم ركلة ركنية.  

موقع الركلة الحرة:  
الركلة الحرة داخل منطقة الجزاء:  
الركلة الحرة المباشرة وغير المباشرة للفريق المدافع:  
يجب أن يكون كافة لاعبي الفريق الخصم على مسافة 9,15م (10 ياردة) على الأقل من الكرة.  
يجب أن يبقي كافة لاعبي الفريق الخصم خارج منطقة الجزاء حتى تصبح الكرة في اللعب.  
تصبح الكرة في اللعب عندما يتم لعبها مباشرة إلى خارج منطقة الجزاء.  
يتم تنفيذ الركلة الحرة التي تحتسب داخل منطقة المرمى من أي نقطة داخل تلك المنطقة.  


الركلة الحرة غير المباشرة للفريق المهاجم:  
يـجـب أن يكون كافة لاعبي الفريق الخصم على مسافة 15ر9م (10 ياردة) على الأقل من الكرة إلى أن تصبح الكرة في اللعب إلا إذا كانوا على خط مرماهم بين القائمين.  
تصبح الكرة في اللعب عند ركلها وتحركها.  
يتم تنفيذ الركلة الحرة غير المباشرة داخل منطقة المرمى من ذلك الجزء من خـط منطقة المرمى الموازي لخط المرمى ومن أقرب نقطة إلى المكان الذي وقعت فيه المخالفة.  

الركلة الحرة خارج منطقة الجزاء:  
يجب أن يكون كافة الخصوم على مسافة 15ر9م (10 ياردة) على الأقل من الكرة حتى تصبح الكرة في اللعب.  
تصبح الكرة في اللعب عند ركلها وتحركها.  
يتم تنفيذ الركلة الحرة من المكان الذي وقعت فيه المخالفة.  

المخالفات / العقوبات:  
عند تنفيذ الركلة الحرة، إذا كان أحد لاعبي الفريق الخصم قريباً من الكرة أقل من المسافة المطلوبة يتم الأتي :  
يعاد تنفيذ الركلة.  
عند تنفيذ الركلة الحرة بواسطة الفريق المدافع من داخل منطقة جزائه وإذا لم تركل الكرة مباشرة في اللعب يتم الأتي:  
يعاد تنفيذ الركلة.  

الركلة الحرة التي ينفذها أحد اللاعبين غير حارس المرمي:  
إذا قام اللاعب الذي ركل الكرة بلمسها مرة ثانية بعد أن أصبحت في اللعب ( وذلك باستثناء لمسها بيديه ) وقبل أن تلمس لاعباً آخر يتم الأتي:  
تمنح ركلة حرة غير مباشرة للفريق الخصم ويتم تنفيذ الركلة من المكان الذي وقعت فيه المخالفة.  

بعد أن تصبح الكرة في اللعب إذا أمسك بها أو لمسها عن عمد اللاعب الذي ركل الكرة قبل أن تلمس لاعباً آخر يتم الأتي:  
تمنح ركلة حرة مباشرة للفريق الخصم ويتم تنفيذ الركلة من المكان الذي وقعت فيه المخالفة.  
تـمـنـح ركـلـة جزاء إذا وقعت المخالفة داخل منطقة الجزاء الخاصة بالراكل نفسه.  


الركلة الحرة التي ينفذها حارس المرمى:  
إذا لمس حارس المرمي الكرة مرة ثانية بعد أن أصبـحـت في اللعب ( وذلك باستثناء لمسها بيده ) قبل أن تلمس لاعباً آخر يتم الآتي:  
تمنح ركلة حرة غير مباشرة للفريق الخصم ويتم تنفيذ الركلة من المكان الذي وقعت فيه المخالفة.  

إذا أمسك أو لمس حارس المرمي الكرة متعمداً بيديه بعد أن أصبحت في اللعب وقبل أن تلمس لاعباً آخر يتم الآتي:  
تـمـنـح ركـلـة حـرة مـبـاشـرة للـفـريـق الخصم إذا وقعت المخالفة خارج منطقة جزاء حارس المرمي ويتم تنفيذ الركلة من المكان الذي وقعت فيه المخالفة.  
تـمـنـح ركـلـة حـرة غـيـر مـبـاشرة للفريق الخصم إذا وقعت المخالفة داخل منطقة جزاء حـارس المرمي ويتم تنفيذ الركلة من المكان الذي وقعت فيه المخالفة.  


مادة (14) ركلة الجزاء:  
تمنح ركلة الجزاء ضد الفريق الذي يرتكب أحد الأخطاء العشرة التي يعاقب عليها بركلة حرة مباشرة ضمن منطقة جزائه حين تكون الكرة في اللعب.  
يمكن تسجيل هدف مباشرة من ركلة الجزاء.  
يضاف الوقت للسماح بتنفيذ ركلة الجزاء في نهاية كل شوط أو عند نهاية كل فترة من فترتي الوقت الإضافي.  

مكان الكرة واللاعبين:  
الكرة:  
يتم وضعها فوق نقطة الجزاء.  

اللاعب الذي ينفذ ركلة الجزاء:  
يتم تحديد هوية اللاعب الذي ينفذ ركلة الجزاء بوضوح.  

حارس المرمى المدافع:  
يجب أن يبقي حارس المرمى على خط مرماه في مواجهة اللاعب الذي ينفذ الركلة بين القائمين إلى أن يتم ركلة الكرة.  

يكون موقع اللاعبين الأخرين غير اللاعب الذي ينفذ الركلة كمايلي:  
ضمن ميدان اللعب.  
خارج منطقة الجزاء.  
خلف علامة الجزاء.  
على مسافة 9,15م (10 ياردة) على الأقل من علامة الجزاء.  

الحكم:  
لا يعطي الحكم الإشارة بتنفيذ ركلة الجزاء حتى يصبح اللاعبون في المواقع المحددة لهم في القانون.  
هو الذي يقرر أن ركلة الجزاء قد استكملت.  

الإجراءات:  
اللاعب الذي ينفذ ركلة الجزاء يجب أن يركل الكرة إلى الإمام.  
لا يلعب الكرة مرة ثانية حتى تلمس لاعباً آخر.  
تصبح الكرة في اللعب بعد ركلها وتحركها إلى الأمام.  

لدى تنفيذ ركلة جزاء أثناء الوقت الأصلي للعب أو لدى تمديد الوقت عند نهاية الشوط الأول أو نهاية المباراة من أجل تنفيذ أو إعادة تنفيذ ركلة جزاء فأنه يتم احتساب هدف إذا حدث ما يلي قبل أن تمر الكرة بين القائمين وتحت العارضة:  
لمست الكرة أيا من القائمين أو كليها و/أو العارضة أو حارس المرمى.  

المخالفة / العقوبات:  
إذا أعطي الحكم الإشارة لتنفيذ ركلة الجزاء ثم حدثت إحدى الحالات التالية قبل أن تصبح الكرة في اللعب.  
إذا انتهك اللاعب الذي ينفذ ركلة الجزاء مواد قانون اللعبة:  
يسمح الحكم باستمرار الركلة.  
يعاد تنفيذ الركلة إذا دخلت الكرة المرمى.  
إذا لم تدخل الكرة المرمى فيوقف الحكم اللعب ويبدأ المباراة بركلة حرة غير مباشرة للفريق الخصم .  
إذا انتهك حارس المرمي مواد قانون اللعبة:  
يسمح الحكم باستمرار تنفيذ الركلة.  
يحتسب الحكم الهدف إذا دخلت الكرة المرمي.  
يعاد تنفيذ الركلة إذا لم تدخل الكرة المرمي.  

إذا دخل أحد زملاء اللاعب الذي ينفذ الركلة إلى منطقة الجزاء أو تحرك أمام أو ضمن مسافة 15،9م (10 ياردة) من علامة الجزاء:  
يسمح الحكم باستمرار تنفيذ الركلة.  
يعاد تنفيذ الركلة إذا دخلت الكرة المرمي.  
إذا لم تدخل الكرة المرمى فيوقف الحكم اللعب ويبدأ المباراة بركلة حرة غير مباشرة للفريق الخصم .  
إذا ارتدت الكرة من حارس المرمى أو عارضة أو قائم المرمى ولمسها هذا اللاعب يوقف الحكم اللعب ويستأنفة بركلة حرة غير مباشرة للفريق الخصم.  


إذا دخل أحد زملاء حارس المرمى إلى منطقة الجزاء أو تحرك أمام أو ضمن مسافة 15،9م (10 ياردة) من علامة الجزاء :  
يسمح الحكم باستمرار تنفيذ الركلة.  
يحتسب الحكم الهدف إذا دخلت الكرة المرمى.  
يعاد تنفيذ الركلة إذا لم تدخل الكرة المرمى.  

في حالة حدوث مخالفة لمواد قانون اللعبة من قبل لاعب من كل من الفريقين المدافع أو المهاجم يتم مايلي:  
يعاد تنفيذ الركلة.  

في حالة حدوث الأتي بعد تنفيذ ركلة الجزاء:  
لمس اللاعب الذي ينفذ الركلة الكرة مرة ثانية ( باستثناء لمسها بيديه ) قبل أن تلمس لاعباً آخر.  
يمنح الفريق الخصم ركلة حرة غير مباشرة وتنفذ الركلة من المكان الذي حدثت فيه المخالفة.  

إذا لمس اللاعب الذي ينفذ الركلة الكرة بيديه عن عمد قبل أن تلمس لاعباً آخر:  
يمنح ركلة حرة مباشرة للفريق الخصم ويتم تنفيذها من مكان وقوع المخالفة.  
إذا تم لمس الكرة بواسطة عامل خارجي أثناء تحركها إلى الأمام:  
يعاد تنفيذ الركلة.  

إذا ارتدت الكرة إلى داخل ميدان اللعب من حارس المرمى أو من العارضة أو من القائمين ثم تم لمسها من قبل عامل خارجي يتم الأتي:  
يوقف الحكم اللعب.  
يـسـتأنـف اللعب بإسقاط الكرة في المكان الذي لا مست فيه الكرة العامل الخارجي.  


مادة (15) رمية التماس:  
رمية التماس هي طريقة لاستئناف اللعب.  
لا يمكن تسجيل هدف مباشرة من رمية التماس.  

يتم منح رمية التماس:  
عندما تجتاز الكرة بكاملها خط التماس سواء على الأرض أو في الهواء.  
يكون تنفيذها من النقطة التي اجتازت فيها الكرة خط التماس.  
تمنح إلى خصم اللاعب الذي كان آخر من لمس الكرة قبل اجتيازها خط التماس.  


الإجراءات:  
يجب على الرامي لحظة رمي الكرة مايلي:  
أن يواجه ميدان اللعب.  
أن يكون جزء من كلتا قدميه إما على خط التماس أو على الأرض خارج خط التماس.  
أن يستخدم كلتا يديه.  
أن يرمي الكرة من خلف وفوق رأسه.  
لا يمكن للرامي أن يلمس الكرة مرة ثانية حتى تلمس لاعباً آخر.  
على كل الخصوم الوقوف مسافة لا تقل عن (2) متر من نقطة تنفيذ رمية التماس .  
تصبح الكرة في اللعب فور دخولها ميدان اللعب.  

المخالفات / العقوبات:  
رمية التماس التي ينفذها لاعب آخر غير حارس المرمى .  

إذا لمس الرامي الكرة مرة ثانية بعد أن أصبحت في اللعب ( باستثناء لمسها بيديه ) وذلك قبل أن يلمسها لاعب آخر:  
تمنح ركلة حرة غير مباشرة للفريق الخصم ويتم تنفيذ الركلة من مكان وقوع المخالفة.  


إذا أمسك الرامي الكرة بيده متعمداً بعد أن أصبحت في اللعب وذلك قبل أن تلمس لاعباً آخر:  
تمنح ركلة حرة مباشرة للفريق الخصم ويتم تنفيذ الركلة من مكان وقوع المخالفة.  
تمنح ركلة جزاء إذا وقعت المخالفة داخل منطقة الجزاء الخاصة بفريق الرامي نفسه.  
رمية التماس التي ينفذها حارس التماس.  

إذا لمس حارس المرمى الكرة مرة ثانية بعد أن أصبـحـت في اللعب ( باستثناء لمسها بيديه ) وذلك قبل أن تلمس لاعباً أخر:  
تمنح ركلة حرة غير مباشرة للفريق الخصم ويتم تنفيذ الركلة من مكان وقوع المخالفة .  

إذا أمسك حارس المرمي الكرة بيده متعمداً بعد أن أصبحت في اللعب وذلك قبل أن تلمس لاعباً آخر:  
تمنح ركلة حرة مباشرة للفريق الخصم إذا وقعت المخالفة خارج منطقة جزاء حارس المرمى ويتم تنفيذ الركلة من مكان وقوع المخالفة.  
تمنح ركلة حرة غير مباشرة للفريق الخصم إذا وقعت المخالفة داخل منطقة جزاء حارس المرمى ويتم تنفيذ الركلة من مكان وقوع المخالفة.  

إذا قام أحد لاعبي الفريق الخصم بإعاقة أو إرباك اللاعب الذي ينفذ رمية التماس بشكل غير عادل:  
يتم توجيه إنذار له لسلوكه غير الرياضي وتشهر له البطاقة الصفراء.  

بالنسبة لأية مخالفات أخري لهذه المادة:  
يقوم لاعب من الفريق الخصم بتنفيذ رمية التماس.  


مادة (16) ركلة المرمى:  
ركلة المرمى هي طريقة لاستئناف اللعب.  
يمكن تسجيل هدف مباشرة من ركلة المرمى ولكن فقط ضد الفريق الخصم.  

تحتسب ركلة المرمى عندما:  
تجتاز الكرة بكاملها خط المرمى بعد أن كان آخر من لمسها لاعب من الفريق المهاجم سواء في الهواء أو على الأرض ولم يتم تسجيل هدف منها وفق المادة رقم (10) .  

الإجراءات:  
يتم ركل الكرة بواسطة أحد لاعبي الفريق المدافع من أي نقطة داخل منطقة المرمى .  
يبقي لاعبو الفريق الخصم خارج منطقة الجزاء حتى تصبح الكرة في اللعب.  
لا يجوز للاعب الذي ينفذ ركلة المرمى لعب الكرة مرة ثانية حتى تلمس لاعباً آخر .  
تصبح الكرة في اللعب عند ركلها مباشرة إلى خارج حدود منطقة الجزاء.  

المخالفة / العقوبات:  
إذا لم يتم ركل الكرة مباشرة خارج منطقة الجزاء لتصبح في اللعب:  
يعاد تنفيذ الركلة.  
تنفيذ ركلة المرمى بواسطة لاعب آخر غير حارس المرمى.  

إذا لمس اللاعب الذي نفذ ركلة المرمى الكرة مرة أخري بعد أن أصبحت الكرة فـي اللـعـب ( باستثناء لمسها بيديه ) وذلـك قبل أن تلمس لاعباً آخر:  
تمنح ركلة حرة غير مباشرة للفريق الخصم ويتم تنفيذ الركلة من مكان وقوع المخالفة.  

إذا أمسك أو لمس اللاعب الذي ينفذ ركلة المرمي الكرة بيده متعمداً بعد أن أصبحت في اللعب وذلك قبل أن تلمس لاعباً آخر:  
تمنح ركلة حرة مباشرة للفريق الخصم ويتم تنفيذ الركلة من مكان وقوع المخالفة.  
تمنح ركـلة جزاء إذا وقعت المخالفة داخل منطقة جزاء اللاعب الذي نفذ الركلة.  
ركلة المرمى التي ينفذها حارس المرمى .  

إذا لـمـس حارس المرمى الكرة مرة أخرى بعد أن أصبحت الكرة في اللعب ( باستثناء لمسها بيديه ) وذلك قبل أن تلمس لاعباً آخر:  
تمنح ركلة حرة غير مباشرة للفريق الخصم ويتم تنفيذ الركلة من مكان وقوع المخالفة.  

إذا أمسك أو لمس حارس المرمى الكرة بيده متعمداً بعد أن أصبحت الكرة في اللعب وذلك قبل أن تلمس لاعباً آخر:  
تمنح ركلة حرة مباشرة للفريق الخصم إذا وقعت المخالفة خارج منطقة جزاء الحارس ويتم تنفيذ الركلة من مكان وقوع المخالفة.  
تمنح ركلة حرة غير مباشرة للفريق الخصم إذا وقعت المخالفة داخل منطقة جزاء الحارس ويتم تنفيذ الركلة من مكان وقوع المخالفة.  

بالنسبة لأية مخالفات أخري لهذه المادة:  
يعاد تنفيذ ركلة المرمي .  


مادة (17) الركلة الركنية:  
الركلة الركنية هي طريقة لاستئناف اللعب.  
يمكن تسجيل هدف مباشرة من الركلة الركنية ولكن فقط ضد الفريق الخصم.  


تحتسب الركلة الركنية عندما:  
تجتاز الكرة بكاملها خط المرمي إما على الأرض أو في الهواء بعد أن كان آخر من لمسها لاعب من الفريق المدافع ولم يتم تسجيل هدف منها استناداً للمادة رقم (10).  

الإجراءات:  
توضع الكرة داخل قوس الزاوية لأقرب قائم راية ركنية.  
يجب عدم تحريك قائم الراية الركنية.  
يجب على لاعبي الفريق الخصم عدم الاقتراب لأقل من 15ر9م (10 ياردة) من الكرة حتى تصبح الكرة في اللعب.  
يتم ركل الكرة بواسطة أحد لاعبي الفريق المهاجم.  
تصبح الكرة في اللعب عند ركلها وتحركها.  
يجب على اللاعب الذي ينفذ الركلة عدم لعب الكرة مرة ثانية حتى تلمس لاعباً آخر.  

المخالفات / العقوبات:  
تنفيذ الركلة الركنية بواسطة لاعب آخر غير حارس المرمي .  

إذا لمس اللاعب الذي نفذ الركلة الركنية الكرة مرة ثانية بعد أن أصبحت الكرة في اللعب ( باستثناء لمسها بيديه ) وذلك قبل أن تلمس لاعباَ آخر:  
تمنح ركلة غير مباشرة للفريق الخصم ويتم تنفيذ الركلة من مكان وقوع المخالفة.  
إذا لمس أو أمسك اللاعب الذي نفذ الركلة الركنية بيديه متعمداً بعد أن أصبحت الكرة في اللعب وذلك قبل أن تلمس لاعباَ آخر:  
تمنح ركلة حرة مباشرة للفريق الخصم ويتم تنفيذ الركلة من مكان وقوع المخالفة.  
تمنح ركلة جزاء إذا وقعت المخالفة داخل منطقة جزاء منفذ الركلة.  

الركلة الركنية التي ينفذها حارس المرمى:  
إذا لمس حارس المرمي الكرة مرة ثانية بعد أن أصبـحـت في اللعب ( باستثناء لمسها بيديه ) وذلك قبل أن تلمس لاعباً آخر:  
تمنح ركلة حرة غير مباشرة للفريق الخصم ويتم تنفيذ الركلة من مكان وقوع المخالفة.  

إذا أمسك حارس المرمى الكرة متعمداً بيده بعد أن أصبحت الكرة في اللعب وذلك قبل أن تلمس لاعباً آخر:  
تمنح ركلة حرة مباشرة للفريق الخصم إذا وقعت المخالفة خارج منطقة جزاء حارس المرمى ويتم تنفيذ الركلة من مكان وقوع المخالفة.  
تمنح ركلة حرة غير مباشرة للفريق الخصم إذا وقعت المخالفة داخل منطقة جزاء حـارس المـرمـى ويـتـم تـنفيذ الركلة من مكان وقوع المخالفة.  


بالنسبة لأية مخالفات أخري:  
يعاد تنفيذ الركلة.  

طرق تحديد الفريق الفائز في المباراة:  
أن تـنـفـيـذ الـركلات من علامة الجزاء والهدف الذهبي هما طريقتان لتحديد الفريق الفائز عندما تتطلب قواعد المسابقة تحديد الفريق الفائز بعد انتهاء المباراة بالتعادل.  

الركلات من علامة الجزاء:  
الإجراءات:  
يختار الحكم أحد المرميين لتنفيذ الركلات.  
يقوم الحكم بإجراء القرعة بقطعة نقود معدنية والفريق الذي كسب قائدة ( كابتن ) القرعة يقرر إذا ما كان سيلعب الركة الأولي أم الثانية.  
يقوم الحكم بتسجيل الركلات الملعوبه .  
تبعاً للشروط الموضحة لا حقاً فأن كلا الفريقين له الحق بخمسة ركلات .  
تنفذ الركلات بالتناوب من قبل الفريقين.  
إذا حدث قبل أن يستكمل كل من الفريقين خمس ركلات أن أحرز أحدهما أهدافاً أكثر مما يستطيع الآخر الحصول عليها في حال استكمال الركلات يوقف تنفيذ الركلات.  
إذا حدث بعد أن يكون كلا من الفريقين قد لعب خمس ركلات أن سجل كلا الفريقين نفس العدد من الأهداف أو لم يسجل أي منهما أي هدف يستمر لعب الركلات بنفس الطريقة حتى يستطيع أحد الفريقين تسجيل هدف أكثر من نفس عدد الركلات.  
أن حارس المرمي الذي يصاب أثناء تنفيذ الركلات من علامة الجزاء والذي يصبح غير قادر على الاستمرار كحارس للمرمي يمكن استبداله بأحد البدلاء المسميين شريطة أن لا يكون فريقه قد استنفذ العدد الأقصى للتبديل المسموح به وفق قواعد المسابقة.  
باستثناء ما ورد في الحالة السابقة فأن اللاعبين الموجودين فقط في ميدان اللعب في نهاية المباراة بما في ذلك الوقت الإضافي إذا كان ذلك مطبقاً مسموح لهم بتنفيذ الركلات من علامة الجزاء.  
كل ركلة تنفذ من قبل لاعب مختلف وكل اللاعبين الذين لهم الحق في تأدية الركلات يجب أن ينفذوها قبل أن يقوم أي لاعب بتنفيذ الركلات مرة ثانية.  
أي لاعب له الحق في تنفيذ الركلات يمكنه تغيير مركزه مع حارس المرمي في أي وقت أثناء تأدية الركلات من علامة الجزاء.  
يسمح فقط للاعبين الذين يحق لهم تنفيذ الركلات وحكام المباراة بالبقاء داخل ميدان اللعب عند تأدية الركلات من علامة الجزاء.  
يجب على كل اللاعبين عدا اللاعب الذي يقوم بتنفيذ الركلة وحارس المرمي أن يكونوا داخل دائرة المنتصف.  
على حارس مرمي فريق اللاعب الذي ينفذ الركلة أن يظل داخل ميدان اللعب وخارج منطقة الجزاء التي تؤدى فيها الركلات على خط المرمي عند نقطة تلاقيه مع خطة نقطة الجزاء.  
ما لم يكن قد نص على خلاف ذلك فأن مواد قانون اللعبة وقرارات المجلس الدولي التشريعي ( البورد ) يتم تطبيقها عند تأدية الركلات من علامة الجزاء .  
عندما ينهي أحد الفريقين المباراة بعدد أكبر من اللاعبين يزيد على عدد لاعبي خصمه فعلية تخفيض عدد لاعبيه ليتساوى مع عدد لاعبي الخصم ويعلم الحكم باسم ورقم كل لاعب تم استبعاده وتقع المسؤولية بذلك على رئيس الفريق.  
قبل بدء الركلات من علامة الجزاء على الحكم أن يتأكد بأن عدد اللاعبين من كل فريق والمتواجدين في دائرة النصف متساوياً وأنهم هم الذين سينفذون الركلات.  

المنطقة الفنية:  
قبل بدء الركلات من علامة الجزاء على الحكم أن يتأكد بأن عدد اللاعبين من كل فريق والمتواجدين في دائرة النص متساوياً وأنهم هم الذين سينفذون الركلات .  
المنطقة الفنية الموضحة في المادة الثالثة من قانون اللعبة والقرار الثاني من قرارات المجلس الدولي التشريعي تتعلق بشكل خاص بالمباريات التي تجري على الملاعب التي تحتوي على مقاعد جلوس مخصصة للجهاز الفني واللاعبين البدلاء :  
أن المنطقة الفنية قد تختلف بين ملعب وأخر من حيث الحجم والموقع وأن الملاحظات التالية قد صرت كتوجيه عام:  
تمتد المنطقة الفنية متراً واحداً (ياردة واحدة) من كل جانب من المنطقة المخصصة للجلوس كما تمتد إلى الأمام مسافة متر واحد (ياردة واحدة) من خط التماس.  
يوصى باستخدام علامات لتحديد هذه المنطقة .  
تحدد الأنظمة الخاصة بالمسابقة عدد الأشخاص المسموح لهم بشغل هذه المنطقة .  
يتم تحديد صفة الأشخاص الذين سيشغلون المنطقة الفنية قبل بدء المباراة طبقاً لأنظمة المسابقة.  
يحق لشخص واحد فقط في نفس الوقت نقل التعليمات التكتيكية وعليه أن يعود إلى مكانة حالاً بعد إعطائه تلك التعليمات.  
على المدرب والإداريين الأخرين البقاء ضمن المنطقة الفنية المحددة وذلك باستثناء بعض الحالات حيث يسمح مثلاً لأخصائي العلاج الطبيعي أو الطبيب بالدخول إلى الملعب بأذن الحكم لتقييم حالة اللاعب المصاب.  
على المدرب والأشخاص الأخرين الذين يشغلون المنطقة الفنية أن يتصرفوا بسلوك مسؤول.  

الحكم الرابع:  
على المدرب والأشخاص الآخرين الذين يشغلون المنطقة الفنية أن يتصرفوا بسلوك مسئول .  
يجوز تعيين الحكم الرابع بموجب الأنظمة الخاصة بالمسابقة ويمكن أن يقوم بواجبات أي من الحكام الثلاثة في حالة عدم قدرتهم على الاستمرار كما أنه يقوم بمساعدة الحكم في جميع الأوقات .  
يجب على الهيئة المنظمة أن تبين بوضوح قبل بدء المسابقة وذلك في حالة عدم قدرة الحكم على الاستمرار في مهمته: هل سيقوم الحكم الرابع بمهمة حكم المباراة أم أن الحكم المساعد الأول سيقوم بمهمة حكم المباراة وبالتالي سيصبح الحكم الرابع حكماً مساعداً.  
يقوم الحكم الرابع بأية واجبات ومسؤوليات إدارية قبل وأثناء وبعد المباراة وفق ما يطلبه منه حكم المبارة.  
يشرف على تبديل كرات اللعب عند الطلب فإذا أصبحت كرة المباراة غير صالحة ويتعين استبدالها فأنه وبناء على تعليمات الحكم يؤمن كرة أخري ويقلل تأخير اللعب إلى أدنى حد ممكن.  
له صلاحية الكشف على معدات اللاعبين البدلاء قبل دخولهم أرض الملعب وفي حالة عدم مطابقة معداتهم لنص قانون اللعبة يقوم بإخطار الحكم.  
يتحتم على الحكم الرابع تنبيه الحكم عندما ينذر اللاعب الخطأ بسبب الألتباس عليه أو حالما لا يتم طرد لاعب تم إعطائه الانذار الثاني أو حال حصول عنف ليس على مشهد من الحكم ومساعديه . لكن الحكم يضل هو من له السلطة في البت بجميع النقاط والأمور المتصلة باللعب .  
للحكم المساعد صلاحية إعلام الحكم عن أي سلوك غير مسؤول من أي شخص داخل المنطقة الفنية 
(منقول)
*

----------


## aaddil

*يعطيك  العافية  استاذنا  ابراهيم ,  والف  شكر ..  قانون  شامل  لا  يغادر  صغيرة  ولا  كبيرة  الا  تطرق  لها ..  لذلك  تحيرني  كثيرا  الاخطاء  العظيمة  التي  يرتكبها  بعض   حكامنا    الكبار  ,  ويسوقني  التفكير  فيها  الي  انها , اغلب  الظن ,   ليست   بسبب  ضعف  فني  يرتبط  بعدم  معرفة  القانون , بدليل  ان  ذات  الحكام  حينما  يديرون مباريات   خارج  السودان  يجدون  الاشادة  والتقدير ,,  عليه  استاذنا  ابراهيم , اين  موقع   التاهيل  الاخلاقي  في  القانون  عموما  , لان  ما ينطبق  علي  حكم الكرة  ربما  ينطبق  علي  القاضي  وعلي  المحامي !!!  وبالطبع استاذنا  ابراهيم   لا  خلاف  حول  ان  التاهيل  الاخلاقي  مطلوب  في  كل  موقع  , لكنه  مطلوب  اكثر  حينما  يكون الانسان في  موقع الحكم  بين  الناس  في  كرة  قدم  او غيرها  ,   وبالتالي  يبرز السؤال : هل  هنالك  اي  اعتبار  لهذا  الجانب  في  ادوات  وبرامج  التاهيل  القانوني ؟؟؟    مع  تحياتي
                        	*

----------

